# Counter countet nicht



## Beppone (13. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

als Webseitenbastelnovize stehe ich vor folgendem Problem:

Ein kostenloser Counter (von http://www.addlogs.de) soll in eine Seite integriert werden. Dazu sollen Zeilen in die Seite eingegeben werden und die Datei "pphlogger.js" per upload auf den Webserver.

Hier die einzufügenden Zeilen:

<!-- AddLogs Code START -->
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="pphlogger.js"></script>
<a href="http://www.addlogs.de"><img alt="Counter" border="0" src="http://www.addlogs.de/pphlogger.php?id=Hannabach&st=img&showme=y"></a>   <!-- AddLogs Code END -->

Wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, steht nur der link "counter" unten auf der Seite, aber kein Counter ist sichtbar oder countet.

Unter adlogs.de habe ich die URL meiner Seite eingegeben und festgelegt, daß der Counter sichtbar sein soll.

Die Datei "pphlogger.js" habe ich in die Root meines Webspaces gelegt, also dort, wo auch meine "index.html", die den Counter kriegen soll, liegt.


Für einfach verständliche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Gruß

Bep


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

könntest du mal bitte den kompletten Quelltext der "index.html" hier einfügen? (Bitte per PHP Code, siehe oben unter Schrift)


----------



## Beppone (13. August 2003)

*Es funktioniert!*

Sehr komisch, seit heute Morgen funktioniert der Zähler, vielleicht wird von addlogs.de die Seite zunächst überprüft??

Trotzdem Danke.

Bep


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

Das wird es bestimmt sein. Viele solcher Anbieter wollen sich zunächst vergewissern, dass die Seiten auch legale Inhalte haben. Immerhin steht ihr Ruf auf dem Spiel.... 

In diesem Sinne...


----------

